# What type of molly is this?



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright I have had this molly since I joined this forum. I got him with a dalmatian molly. Since then he has grown a ton and is the king of the tank. I know he is a lyretail, but I think he might have some sail fin in him. He usually shows his huge dorsal fin off to intimidate the other mollies. So what do y'all think of him? And what does his anal fin mean it looks different then the dalmatians. Does it mean he is mature?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Pretty fish, sorry, I don't know enough about fish to help you identify it.


----------



## Bdonaldson (Jun 13, 2013)

That's a white sailfin Molly. Very nice looking.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I thought it was, but the main thing is his anal fin it just looks so weird compared to the other molly.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Def a sailfin Molly. He is a gorgeous one at that!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He is a lyretail sailfin molly. Pretty boy.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is molienesia velifera, the sailing flippered Molly. Albino.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The natural version of M. velifera


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

What a beautiful sailfin!!!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

How do you take such good pictures?


----------

